# ottenere da



## mela999

Ciao a tutti,

è meglio usare Par o De nelle frasi seguenti? "Par le reste de la nourriture on peut trier..." et "par de vieux journaux on peut tirer...". o vanno bene tutti e due?


Mela


----------



## brian

Ciao Mela, qual è la frase di partenza (in italiano)?


----------



## mela999

Ciao Brian,

in italiano la frase è: "Dalla carta, si ottiene della nuova carta, dal vetro, si ottengono delle nuove bottiglie..."

Grazie 

Mela


----------



## matoupaschat

Du papier (= de + le), on obtient ...
À partir du ...


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que si c’est une énumération on peut ne pas répéter _à partir de_ : 
_A partir du papier usagé on obtient(fabrique) du papier nouveau, du verre on obtient(fabrique) des bouteilles, du. .on obtient.. _


----------



## itka

On peut dire "à partir de" puis le remplacer par "avec" :
_*A partir de* papier usagé on fabrique du papier neuf, *avec* du verre on obtient des bouteilles, *avec* des restes de nourritures, on peut produire des aliments pour les animaux..._

On pourrait aussi employer l'expression : "en recyclant" ou "par le recyclage"
_"*En recyclant* du papier usagé... *par le recyclage *du verre..."_


----------



## mela999

Grazie, ma è un errore scrivere "par le restes de la nourriture on tire..."?

Mela


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, c'est faux . Avec "tirer", l'origine est introduite par la préposition _de_, ou _hors de ._ Donc, ce serait erroné de dire "_par le recyclage du verre on tire de nouvelles bouteilles"_ mais on peut dire "_par le recyclage du verre on obtient de nouvelles bouteilles"_ .
Des restes de nourriture, on tire ...
Par les restes de nourriture, on tire ...


----------



## Corsicum

Juste une remarque : Eviter « _les restes de nourriture_ » pour un contexte technique
_Les restes de nourriture = *les* *déchets alimentaires *= les eaux grasses_


----------



## mela999

Grazie, ma perché con tirer non si può usare il "par le" ?

mela


----------



## la fée

Tout simplement parce qu'on dit "tirer DE" et non "tirer PAR"!


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, pour ce contexte et cette signification c’est bien « _de » __(_*ottenere da**)*, pour d’autres contextes tu peux avoir « _par »..._mais  c’est un autre sujet. 
Voir des exemples, recherches ici :
« _tirer_ _par » _et « _tirer de_ »
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/tirer


----------

